#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Owls... everywhere

## Sweet

so. . . whats the deal with owl's i see it alot with any occult study for instance.


http://whatisthepyramid.com/wp-conte...lar_spider.jpg

Owl.

http://www.lovethetruth.com/jis_images/Occult1.gif

OWL

http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/owl4.jpg

Presidents ritual With owls

MORE OWLS

goetic owl features

http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/4...rait_thumb.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7cLcmq5CWD...400/andras.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi.../fb/Stolas.jpg

coincidence? or does the owl represent something.

and for a fun joke Aleister Cr*owl*ey

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

The Owl has always been an image of power and mystical preteige. I don't look into it too much honestly, only because I do not wish to adopt it as a symbol. :P

----------


## Jastiv

They are a symbol of Saturn, you know, Binah if you are into that qaballah stuff.

----------


## Dajai

Owls (especially barn owls) have also been mistaken for ghosts or spirits, gliding through the forests at night; their bright white form and lack of noise whilst in flight lending to this image. For this reason some go as far as to say that they have the ability to cross between the worlds of the living and the dead. From the position of the collective unconscious, I would say this is true enough.

----------


## Belasko

> Owls (especially barn owls) have also been mistaken for ghosts or spirits, gliding through the forests at night; their bright white form and lack of noise whilst in flight lending to this image. For this reason some go as far as to say that they have the ability to cross between the worlds of the living and the dead. From the position of the collective unconscious, I would say this is true enough.


Where did you get this ****?

----------


## Dajai

> Where did you get this ****?


Books that concern themselves with Celtic legends; I've come across such in at least two regarding Irish mythology; Talking with pagans about owls and from my own experience of seeing a barn owl in flight at night - They really do look rather ghostly. I also recall watching an anthropologist on television talking about this on Channel 4 a few years ago. It wouldn't be too far from presuming that reported ghostly sightings in forests at night could be attributed to such things as a more rational explanation. 

Obviously belief in a/the collective unconscious is a personal choice and was written more as a point of muse: as was my entire short post. 

I would hope, from the way that I worded my post, that it is clear that I am not saying that owls actually do this or that any of this is fact. We can make our own minds up about how we relate to information, as you have clearly done here. 

Mine was simply an offering to the table.

----------


## devakxes

Owls are also connected to Lilith and other Dark Goddesses who have given mankind the knowledge of witchcraft/sorcery. 

Owls also look backwards. There are two kinds of magick - the kind that works with the cosmos and the kind that works outside of it. In this case, the knowledge of the Owl is the backwards knowledge or the knowledge that is attained through antinomian practices.

----------


## TheDruidSeer

At least in the 1st and 3rd picture that you posted, they are in reference to Moloch. In the 3rd picture where the presidents are worshipping the 40 foot owl statue at the Bohemian Grove. This is one of the reasons there are alot of conspiracy theorists against the American government because for being "one nation under god", apparently they have no problem looking to other sources for power. It reminds me very much of Nazi Germany and their interests in the occult. They just didn't try to keep it a secret as much.
If you want to know more about the Bohemian Grove check out this youtube link http://youtu.be/FVtEvplXMLs

----------

